# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Camera.

## BRADS

Guys after advice from those who no about Cameras on some recommendations as to what to get.
I've had a browse through the forum at camera threads, some of you take awesome photos.
After something quality, that's reasonably rugged with a good healthy zoom range, and able to carried around.
I've done the cheaper camera thing, and the pic quality is always a let down.
Are any blue tooth? So photos transfer to your phone?
Currently using the iPhone 6 attached to the Swarovski Spotter but still not sold on it.
Is it unrealistic to ask for good photos at say 400-500 yards?
My camera Knowledge is well shit.
One of the hunting mags reviewed the Lecia V Lux anyone got one? 
Any help appreciated.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Can show you a beaut, pics at 1200 yrds no probs

----------


## Frosty

> Can show you a beaut, pics at 1200 yrds no probs


What kind is it? 

Good thread brads, I am on the search for such a camera.  Anyone know what are these like?NIKON COOLPIX P610 BLACK ULTRAZOOM CAMERA &ndash; GnG Traders

----------


## 7mmsaum

DMC-FZ70

20-1200mm lens equiv

Full HD on 60x

Stunning HD pics n HD video on big screen TV even when taken on 60x 

Photowarehouse.co.nz has them for $369 nzd and they have the Leica V Lux (only 16x zoom) for $1840 nzd

Don't forget the Lumix line use Leica lenses.

----------


## P38

@BRADS

The Panasonic lumix DMC-FZ70 is an ok prosumer camera that will deliver some good results without stepping up to a DSLR and some very very expensive and heavy lenses.

However there is a big trade off on Long Range Zoom Vs Quality images.  

You always have to give something to get something, in this case you give Image Quality to gain Zoom.

Is the lesser image quality  Vs the Zoom range enough to put you off?, only you can decide this.

Also be aware that this camera has Plastic (polymer) lenses not Glass.

Stunning 1200m + photos are easily obtained however this can come at a huge cost in the gear required, ask anyone in the Paparazzi trade. 

And like scopes, digital camera quality is all in the "Lens Size, Focal Range & Quality" and the "Image Sensor Size and Quality", and like scopes better quality lenses = higher costs and better quality image sensors also = higher costs.

Your best bet is to contact a Camera Store and have a chat to them about what is available that will suit your needs.

Beware that there is almost as many Cameras and Camera Experts as there are Rifles and Calibres combined.

Also check out the online reviews and see if anything peak your interest.
Panasonic Lumix FZ70 Digital Camera Review - Reviewed.com Cameras

Have a look at the Canon & Nikon range of prosumer cameras to see if any of these will meet your needs then compare 

But beware It's a bloody mine field with so many choices as can be seen here.

Best megazoom digital cameras of 2016 - CNET

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> DMC-FZ70
> 
> 20-1200mm lens equiv
> 
> Full HD on 60x
> 
> Stunning HD pics n HD video on big screen TV even when taken on 60x 
> 
> Photowarehouse.co.nz has them for $369 nzd and they have the Leica V Lux (only 16x zoom) for $1840 nzd
> ...


I've got the same camera. The image stabilization takes a little getting used to when lining up on a distant subject at high zoom but works amazingly well. The only thing I can fault it on is it's ability to auto focus in very low light on high zoom but that is to be expected of all cameras of this type. Not sure if it can be persuaded to do a manual focus. A much more portable option than a digital SLR set up.

----------


## BRADS

What's a DSLR? 
I have a Panasonic lumix  Fz47 but the grainy pics at high zoom do my head in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

@BRADS

also check out the Nikon Coolpix P900 

83x zoom is equivalent to 2000mm lens which is getting up their.

Nikon P900 Review - P900 Overview

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> What's a DSLR? 
> I have a Panasonic lumix  Fz47 but the grainy pics at high zoom do my head in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brads

DSLR = Digital Single Lens Reflex Camera
Like these
The 10 best DSLRs you can buy right now | TechRadar

Here's another website to compare models in the "Bridge Camera" range.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/2015...camera-roundup

Cheers
Pete

----------


## gadgetman

> What's a DSLR? 
> I have a Panasonic lumix  Fz47 but the grainy pics at high zoom do my head in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Digital Single Lens Reflex, the digital version of the SLR with a mirror inside that flips up when you take a shot and can swap lenses on. They do take better photos but the trade off is they are bigger, heavier and more expensive. To get the equivalent range of a superzoom bridge camera like the ones listed would be very heavy. The quality of photos is not too far off a DSLR at suitable sensible zoom levels and you have the ability to capture a picture of something further out with lower quality if need be. It is all about the tradeoffs you wish to make as far as weight, bulk, price, resolution, ....

----------


## BRADS

Another dumb question.....
Are the DSLR cameras self focus? Or do you have to adjust that big lenses focus buy hand? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Normally autofocus now with manual override if you want it.

----------


## ARdave

I'll bring my canon dslr camera over for u in the roar bro u can borrow it and have a play around, see if that size/type it's right for u.I got a few flash zoom lenses and all the jazz

----------


## BRADS

> I'll bring my canon dslr camera over for u in the roar bro u can borrow it and have a play around, see if that size/type it's right for u.I got a few flash zoom lenses and all the jazz


What model is it marmite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ARdave

the body (the bit the lenses attach to) ia just a canon d700 i think, middle of range sort of one. its the lenses and filters and extra shit that end up costing u big money. u can make it as simple or as complicated as you like taking a good photo though, u can leave it on auto and just press the button , or go full manual mode and control everything like depth of field , freezing motion or creating blurs or just making ultra sharp portraits of closer stuff which i guess what you're after with clients?

----------


## BRADS

Would this be Ok for what I want?

http://www.panasonic.com/nz/consumer...mc-fz1000.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

1 Buy a Canon 
2 buy a DSLR

Do that and the worst that will happen is you will keep buying more lenses for it.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Purchased one of these two weeks ago.

D5200 Kit 18-55/3.5-5.6 VR II Black

A cheap light DSLR and takes awesome photos.

If you need more zoom there are other lens options.

OK so I am a bit of a one eyed Nikon man... Lenses from my old 1990s camera fit!! Canon have changed mounts.

The cheaper Nikons seem to be winning the reviews at the moment.

----------


## kiwijames

Ask @The Claw. Sam takes awesome photos. 
@GravenBen also has some fantastic snaps. Id love to to photos right too but can hardly keep up with current hobbies.

----------


## Shearer

That's it. Do you want to be a hunter that takes photos or a photographer that hunts?

----------


## BRADS

> That's it. Do you want to be a hunter that takes photos or a photographer that hunts?


I don't want to be a photographer 
I just want to be able to take nice clear photos of all the deer I see, also being able to give clients nice pics would be a bonus.
I'm kind of thinking a higher end Digital camera will do all I need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> I don't want to be a photographer 
> I just want to be able to take nice clear photos of all the deer I see, also being able to give clients nice pics would be a bonus.
> I'm kind of thinking a higher end Digital camera will do all I need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree.
There is a hell of a lot to learn with a DSLR if you want to make the most of it. Not to mention multiple lenses, f-stop,s aperture priority and the rest.
I am a point and shoot man myself. I let the camera do the thinking and to you and me they take really good photos. Low light is their biggest enemy but a solid tripod is a huge help.
I have no problem with the quality of photos I get from my compact zoom Oylmpus or my wife's Panasonic or my sons Canon.
And its EASY.

----------


## Pengy

@BRADS. I suggest you buy the best camera out there, the more expensive the better. Then in a months time, you can sell it to me for half what you paid, cos it has too many twiddly bits and cogs and things.  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS. I suggest you buy the best camera out there, the more expensive the better. Then in a months time, you can sell it to me for half what you paid, cos it has too many twiddly bits and cogs and things.


Waddle on dick
Na seriously this guy and another offered to lend me there cameras to try out.
This is a good place to be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

After using a camera for a while now with changeable lenses I think the most important thing is being able to quickly turn the camera on and get zoomed in very quickly. I have missed out on some great photos due to having a wide lens on at the time. 

The other equally important thing is to have the camera carried comfortably and always in reach. When wearing a bino harness it's been awkward having a weighty camera slung underneath at times and I've thrown in into my pack, of course missing out on more great photos.

----------


## gadgetman

> After using a camera for a while now with changeable lenses I think the most important thing is being able to quickly turn the camera on and get zoomed in very quickly. I have missed out on some great photos due to having a wide lens on at the time. 
> 
> The other equally important thing is to have the camera carried comfortably and always in reach. When wearing a bino harness it's been awkward having a weighty camera slung underneath at times and I've thrown in into my pack, of course missing out on more great photos.


That is why I went for a superzoom/bridge.  Two seconds for turn on and another four seconds for full zoom. With a DSLR you have to figure out which lens you want, ... and to get half the zoom range of the all in one unit it is about three to four times the weight all up.

----------


## Rushy

Brads I have an old box brownie in the back of the cupboard.  It's worth about $1.53 so you can have it for eight hundy.  Ya can't get film for it anymore so I will write some numbers on the side of it and c all it digital.

----------


## Wildman

> What's a DSLR? 
> I have a Panasonic lumix  Fz47 but the grainy pics at high zoom do my head in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> After using a camera for a while now with changeable lenses I think the most important thing is being able to quickly turn the camera on and get zoomed in very quickly. I have missed out on some great photos due to having a wide lens on at the time. 
> 
> The other equally important thing is to have the camera carried comfortably and always in reach. When wearing a bino harness it's been awkward having a weighty camera slung underneath at times and I've thrown in into my pack, of course missing out on more great photos.


Nah get a plastic DSLR with a 18-200mm lenses and leave it on. You dint need to mess with them if you don't want, just put it on program and away you go.

----------


## K95

But then why pay for the expensive, heavy dslr when leaving it on auto and using one lens has no advantage over a cheaper, lighter superzoom/bridge camera?

----------


## 300CALMAN

Better photos. Many super zooms weigh as much as an DSLR anyway.

If you have no interest in the extra features of a DSLR and want something as light as possible I would get a Canon PowerShot G7 X or similar.

----------


## hotbarrels

I shoot with a Nikon D810 with around $10k of lenses, a Nikon D5500 and Fuji X100T.  Why?  You cannot realistically get one camera to do everything.  Like P38 said in the early post, everything is a compromise.

One limiting factor that hasn't been raised on long distance photography is atmospheric conditions.  A long zoom lens will accentuate any haze in the air causing loss of image quality.  The other issue is camera stability.  Long lenses demand a tripod for sharp results.
Don't be fooled by zoom length.  The real world difference between a 300mm and a 500mm lens is debatable. Be careful where anything beyond 500mm is quoted on a still camera as they often go into 'digital zooming' with is simply image cropping at the expense of image quality.  A 300mm lens on a good quality sensor will beat a 500mm lens any day of the week unless you want to pay $3k-$15K for the lens.  Therefore, buy a good quality 300mm zoom lens at a fraction of the price, and invest in a camera with a really good sensor and crop (zoom) your finished image in your computer to suit your needs.

Being a hunter as well as a keen photographer I carry the Fuji X100T for bush hunting because its small, and has an outstanding low light capability (DX size sensor and fast lens), but it is a fixed focal 24mm lens so no telephoto shots - compromise.
If I am hunting in the open areas, I'll take the D5500 with two lenses, one wide angle and one telephoto.  Best of both worlds but its heavier and bulkier - compromise.
I leave the D810 in the truck or at home since it weighs about 20Kg with its full kit.  But when it comes to shooting the kids sports, I throw the 200-500 zoom on and its king of the hill! - compromise.

My recommendation to you is:
Buy a Nikon D5500 kit.  You can go camera body and 18-140 Nikon D5500 Kit (18-140mm) Black - Supero, or camera body and 18-55 Nikon D5500 Kit (18-55mm VR II) Black - Supero, and then get a 70-300 or 55-300 zoom.  If you have the cash to blow, get the 18-300 zoom but the compromise is size and weight Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3G ED VR - Supero.

The D5500 is just new out.  It has a state of the art DX sensor that has proven to give exceptional image quality in all light conditions (based on personal experience with two cameras and a number of family members using the camera).  It will easily go ISO6400 without loss of image quality, and with the above vibration stabilized lenses (VR) it makes hand holding in low light far easier.
The image size (and more importantly the image quality) gives good latitude for cropping in the computer, negating your need for mega zooms.
The D5500 is a very small frame camera, and the frame is carbon fiber making it very light - an important consideration if you are carrying it while hunting.  The 18-55 kit lens is a stunner and keeps the camera as compact as possible for bush hunting.  I recommend this lens.  I haven't personally used the 18-140 but it is supposed to be a excellent lens.  I have been using my 28-300 on the D5500 with stunning results, but it is more expensive than any of the lenses listed above.

If you are used to using a small sensor consumer based camera, you will be all smiles with the D5500, and the price difference for the extra quality is well worth the spend.

----------


## BRADS

Thanks for that info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I don't want to be a photographer 
> I just want to be able to take nice clear photos of all the deer I see, also being able to give clients nice pics would be a bonus.
> I'm kind of thinking a higher end Digital camera will do all I need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shy of $500

----------


## Gillie

> Guys after advice from those who no about Cameras on some recommendations as to what to get.
> I've had a browse through the forum at camera threads, some of you take awesome photos.
> After something quality, that's reasonably rugged with a good healthy zoom range, and able to carried around.
> I've done the cheaper camera thing, and the pic quality is always a let down.
> Are any blue tooth? So photos transfer to your phone?
> Currently using the iPhone 6 attached to the Swarovski Spotter but still not sold on it.
> Is it unrealistic to ask for good photos at say 400-500 yards?
> My camera Knowledge is well shit.
> One of the hunting mags reviewed the Lecia V Lux anyone got one? 
> ...


Hi Brads, I love clear sharp well composed photos and over the last decade or so I have been slowly upgrading my camera gear and, more importantly, I have been taking more and more photos. 

If you want clear, sharp images then your best bet is a DLSR. If you want clear sharp images in lower light conditions then your best bet is definitely a DSLR! The DSLRs come with a few disadvantages though namely weight, and limited zoom range on most lenses - meaning if you want to zoom in on the moon after taking and landscape photo you will likely have to swap lenses - meaning you are carrying more than one lens... equals more weight. Because they are heavier you will also likely need a bigger heavier tripod to support them well... equals more weight to be carried. 

I like the super zoom cameras (I have a Canon SX60HS) and they take pretty good photos - more so if you take photos in RAW format and then post process them through Lightroom on the computer. Unfortunately the super zoom cameras suffer in low light conditions resulting in grainy and sometimes unclear images. They simply don't have the sensor size to take good photos in low light. Certainly the smaller point and shoot camera are better with a small tripod, a remote shutter or the timer, and using a low ISO setting (no more than about ISO300). 

The other point I wanted to make is image post processing through a program on the computer such as Lightroom. I use lightroom for just about all my images and it goes a long way to improving my photos - noted you still have to take a good photo to start with (e.g. post processing cannot make a badly focused image sharp...).

I think what you want in a camera system is:
Good image quality in most light conditions.
Reasonably simple to use. 
Reasonably lightweight and rugged.
Good for mostly landscape and portrait photos.
Still want to be able to zoom in on animals at distance (400-500m)
You already have a Swarovski spotter and use that with your iphone. 

With all this in mind I think you will be best served with a 4/3 type camera. If I were you, I would look at the Canon EOS M3, with the EF Lens mount adaptor. Get a good quality multipurpose lens so you only very rarely have to change lenses or carry more than one lens (like the EF 18-135mm, or a 24-105mmL although it isn't as good for landscapes). For animal photography I would get a Canon EF lens adaptor for your Swarovski spotter to mount the camera directly to it. You will also need a good solid tripod (I use a smaller gitzo) and a good solid tripod head (I use a manfrotto ball head). The tripod is also a pretty good shooting rest in long grass etc. Lastly I recommend you get a image processing program on your computer (I use and highly recommend lightroom). 
To be clear I have no idea what this sort of system will cost you...  :Thumbsup:  And do some research as I mainly recommend the Canon as you can get a EF lens mount adaptor for your spotter. 

My last point is that good photography doesn't just happen. It is a practiced and perishable skill i.e. you will get better results by getting out there and taking photos! I think it is a really great service you could offer to clients though. If they don't have a good camera you can get some shots of their hunt yourself or if they do have a good camera you can get some photos of them with it - I have met more than a few tour guides that couldn't take a decent photo... 

A couple of relatively simple camera tips will get you a long way even with a point and shoot camera (keep a low as possible ISO, keep as fast a shutter speed as you can while keeping the depth of focus you want - always go out of your way to ensure the camera is as steady as you can possible make it).  

If I had the time I would come over your way and you can have a go with my cameras. I will be over your way in May for the Ruahine Biathlon - I might be able to add a day or two to that trip if that suits?

----------


## Quest

I have the smaller 42x zoom version of this camera and I rate the quality. Awesome for taking photo's of deer out to 500y and at only $280 how could you go wrong

----------


## Frosty

I see some bridge cameras state 'RAW' capability, is there a noticeable between cameras with/without?

----------


## Danny

> Another dumb question.....
> Are the DSLR cameras self focus? Or do you have to adjust that big lenses focus buy hand? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeh both.

----------


## Gibo

Just depress the button halfway and they autofocus then depress fully

----------


## Gillie

> I see some bridge cameras state 'RAW' capability, is there a noticeable between cameras with/without?


RAW images instead of jpeg images. jpegs are processed from RAW images by your camera. This means the camera applies an amount of noise reduction, sharpening, colour correction, etc. based on its standard settings (or based on the in camera settings for a particular scene / mode you have chosen). If you take RAW images you use a post processing program (like adobe lightroom or photoshop) to apply any corrections or adjustments based on the RAW camera image before you export it as a jpeg to get it printed. Typically you can't just go into Harvey Norman and get the machine to print RAW images. 

If you are doing post processing I find the RAW image much, much nicer to deal with and so for me personally I wouldn't bother with a camera without RAW capability unless it had a specific purpose (say an underwater camera or a video camera).

If you aren't doing any post processing on the computer then you will never need RAW capability.

----------


## stug

I have the Canon SX 50. Really like it. Good zoom range and pretty good photos. Easy to use and not too heavy. Remember that when taking photos at long range the mirage/distortion caused the air can have a large effect on image quality rather than poor lenses.

Here are some links to videos taken with this camera 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAnOzgC7U5A   Deer was 273 yds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1oHXSzNFXY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdXE69ukTsE   Deer at the 2min mark are about 300yds, sun is setting behind the ridge which is why the quality isn't great. At the 5min mark is right on dusk.

They aren't the best in low light, like right on dusk.

Remember that for longrange video/photo you need a really good tripod. Mine is not that great as can be seen when trying to keep the deer in the centre the tripod head when tightening up can move a bit.

----------


## bomber

> I have the smaller 42x zoom version of this camera and I rate the quality. Awesome for taking photo's of deer out to 500y and at only $280 how could you go wrong


What camera? Canon sx?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Thanks for all the help guys.
Especially @Gillie 
I looked at the DSLR cameras, what I needed was as heavy and as expensive as a blaser.
So went Cannon SX60HS for a sharp price.
Took this tonight just before 8pm at 1450 yards.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carpe Diem

That's the way fella .... Beauty is in the outcome - not in the shite you've got tricked into buying there along the way - for 100% of your guiding needs this is more than enough. concentrate on framing and composition and you wont go wrong - that zoom is fine.... and guess what - if it gets water damaged you won't have a comp-lete meltdown....

I got out my old guiding camera today for video and its Panasonic 3CCD color and sharpness for being 8+ years old is still every thing I'lll need today - just a little more fiddly uploading to the HDD than the newest ones and a bit more heavier and bigger but use more storage than this too so I won both ways...

Also my mate who's a professional photographer and designer just updated his cover shot and it was shot by his partner on a i-phone 6 - and to 99.9% of his viewers no one would of guessed and she caught the moment..

Good on you fella

----------


## Gillie

Good on yah BRADS. I'm sure you will enjoy the SX60. now just go out a take a heap of photos, try out the various options on the camera and work out what you like. 

Composition is a big portion of photography, so is lighting - get those two sorted with a steady camera and an in focus image and you'll take awesome photos no matter the camera!

----------


## kiwijames

> Thanks for all the help guys.
> Especially @Gillie 
> I looked at the DSLR cameras, what I needed was as heavy and as expensive as a blaser.
> So went Cannon SX60HS for a sharp price.
> Took this tonight just before 8pm at 1450 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those the ones you wanted me to shoot from your kitchen window. 
The Rev Rog rifle would have dealt to them for sure.

----------

